
Were video games to blame for massacre? (2007) - vezycash
http://www.nbcnews.com/id/18220228/#.Ttqaa_KHPKc
======
vezycash
Example of how people use tragedies to promote their own agendas.

>"He might have killed somebody but he wouldn't have killed 32 if he hadn't
rehearsed it and trained himself like a warrior on virtual reality. It can't
be done. It just doesn't happen."

Wonder what they'll say when Hololens and other VR and AR devices become
mainstream devices.

